# Dry Ice VS Mist Maker



## bluestarpixel (Sep 28, 2011)

This will be my first year attempting a Halloween Party! And this is my first post! I love this forum!!! I really want to have some kind of "mist" in my 2 big witch cauldrons and was wondering if I could get some feedback on what works better for you... using Dry Ice or using a Mist Maker? 

What are the pro's and con's of each??? 

When using dry ice do you find you are having to refresh it throughout the party and if so how often? I've heard that the hotter the water the more mist you get but by doing that you are having to "baby" it more to keep it going. I like the idea of using dry ice but don't really want to have to tend to it every 30 minutes.

I know a good mist maker can cost anywhere from $20 up to $50 bucks. But I have seen some small ones on ebay for only like $8 bucks, do they work okay? 

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
bluestarpixel


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I would do the mister/fogger route. I tried the dry ice and it was a pain trying to keep it going. I just gave up after awhile cause it kept me from my guests and doing other things. I also had the mister and it works great, although mine did die after many years I think it just needs a new disc.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, I agree with blackfog. I've done dry ice and it is a pain. However, the mist makers have unsightly cords that I have yet figured out how to disguise! But I do like them better just for the reason you mentioned....dry ice keeps you from your guests.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

The problem I've found with mist makers is that they make everything near them wet. The mist is like "cold steam", unlike dry ice or a fog machine wherever it falls will get damp, long enough and you'll have a puddle. So make sure you put them in a deep container so that most of the mist stays inside it.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Great input from everyone. Dry ice gives a great effect but you would be constantly re-filling your cauldrons with hot water and new ice. Misters are awesome, but the little cheap ones probably won't give you the smoke/fog you're looking for in a large cauldron container. My advice is to spend a little bit more on a high quality mister - mine has lasted for years!

Here's a link: http://www.mainlandmart.com/foggers.html

And as Xane said, everything around the mister will get wet. I set my small skull in a pie plate lined with black plastic (the effect is pretty cool, the fog spills out the eyes and kinda sits in the dish before going out over the table) and set my cauldrons on top of black plastic.


----------



## bluestarpixel (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback everyone!! It looks like the Mist Makers are the way to go!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Or you can use both like I do...We have a skull mister which looks great, and another one with LED light that we keep in a witch's cauldron. The mist pours out of the eyes and mouth. These do have cords and an adapter, which is rather large. You can get a basic fogger for $20 or less these days. I always pick up some dry ice as well, and it's really tough to beat that cool effect. If you use it with hot water, then the output can be exceptional. I don't mind tending to the special effects during the party, it's all part of the fun and keeps me moving throughout the house. Just be careful handling dry ice, of course. I use a big pair of tongs, and make sure you purchase any as late as possible as you'll lose some to evaporation. The mister does have that moisture residue for sure, and depending on which one you get, it splatters around too. Good luck and I would say try both!


----------

